# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Романсы и песни на стихи А. С. Пушкина

## Lampada

А. Пушкин  Что в имени тебе моём...     
Что в имени тебе моём?
Оно умрёт, как шум печальный
Волны, плеснувшей в берег дальный.
Как звук ночной в лесу глухом.  
Оно на памятном листке
Оставит мёртвый след, подобный
Узору надписи надгробной
На непонятном языке. 
Что в нём? Забытое давно
В волненьях новых и мятежных,
Твоей душе не даст оно
Воспоминаний чистых, нежных. 
Но в день печали, в тишине,
Произнеси его, тоскуя;
Скажи: есть память обо мне,
Есть в мире сердце, где живу я... 
-----------------------------------------------------------
What means my name to you?.. 'Twil die
As does the melancholy rumour
Of distant waves, or, of a summer,
The forest's hushed nocturnal sigh. 
Found on a fading album page,
Dim will it seem and enigmatic,
Like words traced on a tomb, a relic
Of some long dead and vanished age. 
What's in my name?.. Long since forgot,
Erased by new, tempestuous passion,
Of tenderness 'twill leave you not
The lingering and sweet impression. 
But in an hour of agony,
Pray, speak it, and recall my image,
And say, "He still remembers me,
His heart alone still pays me homage."

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMMa9OFYkds  (Поёт Юрий Гуляев) К ***   *Я помню чудное мгновенье:*
Передо мной явилась ты,
Как мимолетное виденье,
Как гений чистой красоты. 
В томленьях грусти безнадежной,
В тревогах шумной суеты,
Звучал мне долго голос нежный
И снились милые черты. 
Шли годы. Бурь порыв мятежный
Рассеял прежние мечты,
И я забыл твой голос нежный,
Твои небесные черты. 
В глуши, во мраке заточенья
Тянулись тихо дни мои
Без божества, без вдохновенья,
Без слёз, без жизни, без любви. 
Душе настало пробужденье:
И вот опять явилась ты,
Как мимолетное виденье,
Как гений чистой красоты. 
И сердце бьётся в упоеньи,
И для него воскресли вновь
И божество, и вдохновенье,
И жизнь, и слёзы, и любовь.
------------------------------------------------------- 
To * * * 
(A.S. Pushkin)  
The wondrous moment of our meeting… 
I well remember you appear 
Before me like a vision fleeting, 
A beauty’s angel pure and clear.  
In hopeless ennui surrounding 
The worldly bustle, to my ear 
For long your tender voice kept sounding, 
For long in dreams came features dear.  
Time passed. Unruly storms confounded 
Old dreams, and I from year to year 
Forgot how tender you had sounded, 
Your heavenly features once so dear…  
My backwoods days dragged slow and quiet – 
Dull fence around, dark vault above – 
Devoid of God and uninspired, 
Devoid of tears, of fire, of love.  
Sleep from my soul began retreating, 
And now you once again appear 
Before me like a vision fleeting, 
A beauty’s angel pure and clear.  
In ecstasy my heart is beating; 
Old joys for it anew revive. 
Inspired and God filled, it is greeting 
The fire, and tears, and love alive.  
Translated by Genia Gurarie
_______________________________ 
A magic moment I remember:
I raised my eyes and you were there,
A fleeting vision, the quintessence
Of all that's beautiful and rare. 
I pray to mute despair and anguish,
To vain the pursuits world esteems,
Long did I hear your soothing accents,
Long did your features haunt my dreams. 
Time passed. A rebel storm-blast scattered
The reveries that once were mine
And I forgot your soothing accents,
Your features gracefully divine. 
In dark days of enforced retirement
I gazed upon grey sky above
With no ideals to inspire me,
No one to cry for, live for, love. 
Then came a moment of renaissance,
I looked up - you again were there -
A fleeting vision, the quintessence
Of all that's beautiful and rare. 
My heart is feeling celebration,
I did remember it again - 
The aim to strive, the inspiration,
And love, and life, and sweet heart pain.

----------


## Lampada

А. С. Пушкин  http://feb-web.ru/feb/pushkin/music/...s/anton-29.mp3       Поёт Андрей Антонов  Я Вас любил      
Я вас любил: любовь ещё, быть может,
В душе моей угасла не совсем;
Но пусть она вас больше не тревожит;
Я не хочу печалить вас ничем.
Я вас любил безмолвно, безнадежно,
То робостью, то ревностью томим;
Я вас любил так искренно, так нежно,
Как дай вам Бог любимой быть другим. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------
I Loved You 
(A.S. Pushkin)  
I loved you – and I probably still do, 
And for a while the feeling may remain, 
But let my love no longer trouble you; 
I do not wish to cause you any pain.  
I loved you – and the hopelessness I knew, 
The jealousy, the shyness – though in vain, 
All made a love so tender and so true, 
As may God grant you to be loved again.   
Translated by Genia Gurarie 
________________________________  
I loved you  
 I loved you, and that love, to die refusing,
May still - who knows! - be smouldering in my breast
Pray be not pained - believe me, of my choosing
I'd never have you troubled or distressed. 
I loved you mutely, hopelessly and truly,
With shy yet fervent tenderness aglow;
Mine was a jealous passion and unruly...
May God grant that another'll love you so!  
Translated by I. Zheleznova
_____________________________ 
I loved you once; and love still perhaps 
has not gone out completely within my soul
But let it no longer trouble you
I don't want to sadden you with anything. 
I loved you silently, hopelessly 
First timidly then jealously languishing
I loved you so sincerely so tenderly, 
that may God grant you to be so loved again.

----------


## Lampada

http://feb-web.ru/feb/pushkin/music/.../sharon-18.mp3   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30x85pgIbAM        *Если жизнь тебя обманет,*
Не печалься, не сердись! 
В день уныния смирись: 
День веселья, верь, настанет.  
Сердце в будущем живёт; 
Настоящее уныло: 
Всё мгновенно, всё пройдёт; 
Что пройдёт, то будет мило.
------------------------------------------------ 
Should this life sometime deceive you,
Don't be sad or mad at it!
On a gloomy day, submit:
Trust - fair day will come, why grieve you? 
Heart lives in the future, so
What if gloom pervade the present?
All is fleeting, all will go;
What is gone will then be pleasant.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Сергей Лемешев Зимний вечер - Сергей Лемешев  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=06 ..... Поёт Олег Даль 
Музыка - Александр Даргомыжский    http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=02 ..... Исполняет Станислав Коренблит 
Музыка - Станислав Коренблит    *Зимний вечер*  
Буря мглою небо кроет,
Вихри снежные крутя;
То, как зверь она завоет,
То заплачет как дитя,
То по кровле обветшалой
Вдруг соломой зашумит,
То, как путник запоздалый,
К нам в окошко постучит.  
Наша ветхая лачужка
И печальна и темна.
Что же ты, моя старушка,
Приумолкла у окна?
Или бури завыванием
Ты мой друг утомлена,
Или дремлешь под жужжанием
Своего веретена?  
Выпьем, добрая подружка
Бедной юности моей,
Выпьем с горя; где же кружка?
Сердцу будет веселей.
Спой мне песню, как синица
Тихо за морем жила;
Спой мне песню, как девица
За водой поутру шла.  
Буря мглою небо кроет,
Вихри снежные крутя;
То, как зверь она завоет,
То заплачет как дитя.
Выпьем, добрая подружка
Бедной юности моей,
Выпьем с горя; где же кружка?
Сердцу будет веселей.
__________________________________  *Winter evening*  
Storm has set the heavens scowling,
Whirling gusty blizzards wild,
Now they are like beasts a-growling,
Now a-wailing like a child;
Now along the brittle thatches
They will scud with rustling sound,
Now against the window latches
Like belated wanderers pound.  
Our frail hut is glum and sullen,
Dim with twilight and with care.
Why, dear granny, have you fallen
Silent by the window there?
Has the gale's insistent prodding
Made your drowsing senses numb,
Are you lulled to gentle nodding
By the whirling spindle's hum? 
Let us drink for grief, let's drown it,
Comrade of my wretched youth,
Where's the jar? Pour out and down it,
Wine will make us less uncouth.
Sing me of the tomtit hatching
Safe beyond the ocean blue,
Sing about the maiden fetching
Water at the morning dew. 
Storm has set the heavens scowling,
Whirling gusty blizzards wild,
Now they sound like beasts a-growling,
Now a-wailing like a child.
Let us drink for grief, let's drown it,
Comrade of my wretched youth,
Where's the jar? Pour out and down it,
Wine will make us less uncouth. 
Poetic translation by Walter Arndt

----------


## Lampada

http://kkre-25.narod.ru/gulyaev/npk.mp3  (Юрий Гуляев)  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=10 (Зураб Соткилава) 
НЕ ПОЙ, КРАСАВИЦА, ПРИ МНЕ  
Музыка - М. Глинка 
Не пой, красавица, при мне
Ты песен Грузии печальной:
Напоминают мне оне
Другую жизнь и берег дальный. 
Увы! напоминают мне
Твои жестокие напевы
И степь, и ночь — и при луне
Черты далёкой, бедной девы. 
Я призрак милый, роковой,
Тебя увидев, забываю;
Но ты поёшь — и предо мной
Его я вновь воображаю. 
Не пой, красавица, при мне
Ты песен Грузии печальной:
Напоминают мне оне
Другую жизнь и берег дальный
____________________________  
Sing Not for Me 
Translated by Irena Henderson  
Sing not for me sad Georgia's songs,
My beauty, for they but remind me
Of distant shores and life that long
Ago, I sorrowing left behind me. 
They but recall for me, too soon, -
Your melodies so mournful-laden -
The steppe and night - and by the moon
A face, a faraway poor maiden's. 
And this sweet vision that once more
On seeing you, I soon forget it,
But when you sing - then as before
It once again is resurrected. 
Sing not for me sad Georgia's songs.
My beauty, for they but remind me
Of distant shores and life that long
Ago, I sorrowing left behind me.  http://www.pushkininenglish.com/Sing%20 ... r%20me.htm

----------


## Орчун

> А. Пушкин Что в имени тебе моём...  
> Что в имени тебе моём?
> Оно умрёт, как шум печальный
> Волны, плеснувшей в берег дальный.
> Как звук ночной в лесу глухом.  
> Оно на памятном листке
> Оставит мёртвый след, подобный
> Узору надписи надгробной
> На непонятном языке. 
> ...

 большое спасибо за это.я очень люблю это стихи.Я слушал песни раньше,но я не смог скачать целого песня.Если вы знаете,помогите мне. 
заранее спасибо

----------


## Lampada

> А. Пушкин Что в имени тебе моём... ...
> 			
> 		  Большое спасибо за это._ Я очень люблю это стихи. Я слушал эту песню раньше, но я не смог скачать её целиком. Если вы знаете как это сделать, помогите мне. Заранее спасибо

 Как скачать, я, к сожалению, не знаю. 
Вот другие записи этого романса:  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=16  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=07

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=46.03 
ЭЛЕГИЯ  
  Безумных лет угасшее веселье
Мне тяжело, как смутное похмелье.
Но, как вино - печаль минувших дней
В моей душе чем старе, тем сильней.
Мой путь уныл. Сулит мне труд и горе
Грядущего волнуемое море. 
  Но не хочу, о други, умирать;
Я жить хочу, чтоб мыслить и страдать;
И ведаю, мне будут наслажденья
Меж горестей, забот и треволненья:
Порой опять гармонией упьюсь,
Над вымыслом слезами обольюсь,
И может быть - на мой закат печальный
Блеснёт любовь улыбкою прощальной. 
1830

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Песня Вещий Олег.  YouTube - Вещий Олег   *Песня о Вещем Олеге* 
Слова А.С. Пушкина 
Как ныне сбирается вещий Олег,
Отмстить неразумным хазарам,
Их села и нивы за буйный набег
Обрек он мечам и пожарам. 
Припев:
Так громче, музыка, играй победу!
Мы победили, и враг бежит, бежит, бежит!
Так за Царя, за Родину, за Веру
Мы грянем громкое ура, ура, ура! 
Из темного леса навстречу ему
Идет вдохновенный кудесник,
Покорный Перуну старик одному,
Заветов грядущего вестник. 
“Скажи мне, кудесник, любимец богов,
Что сбудется в жизни со мною?
И скоро ль, на радость соседей-врагов,
Могильной засыплюсь землею?” 
“Волхвы не боятся могучих владык,
А княжеский дар им не нужен;
Правдив и свободен их вещий язык
И с волей небесною дружен. 
Запомни же ныне ты слово мое:
Воителю слава – отрада;
Победой прославлено имя твое:
Твой щит на вратах Цареграда”.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - &#x202a;Сергей Лемешев.Ты и вы/Sergei Lemeshev.Russian Romance&#x202c;&rlm;   *Ты и вы* 
Пустое _вы_ сердечным _ты_
Она, обмолвясь, заменила
И все счастливые мечты
В душе влюбленной возбудила.
Пред ней задумчиво стою,
Свести очей с нее нет силы;
И говорю ей: как _вы_ милы!
И мыслю: как _тебя_ люблю!

----------


## wanja

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvA_NT7l7oQ  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-oGsbSdF9I  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8N35A6XpNo  
Сл. А. Пушкина - Узник (Сижу за решеткой в темнице сырой..., с нотами) 
Сижу за решеткой в темнице сырой.
Вскормлённый в неволе орел молодой,
Мой грустный товарищ, махая крылом,
Кровавую пищу клюет под окном, 
Клюет, и бросает, и смотрит в окно,
Как будто со мною задумал одно;
Зовет меня взглядом и криком своим
И вымолвить хочет: «Давай улетим! 
Мы вольные птицы; пора, брат, пора!
Туда, где за тучей белеет гора,
Туда, где синеют морские края,
Туда, где гуляем лишь ветер… да я!..»

----------


## Jak

Великолепное исполнение: Ария Германа из оперы Пиковая дама — на Яндекс.Видео 
По повести А. С. Пушкина  Пиковая дама:  
Прости, прелестное созданье, 
Что я нарушил твой покой, 
Прости, но страстного 
Не отвергай признанья, 
Не отвергай с тоской! 
О, пожалей! Я, умирая, 
Несу к тебе мою мольбу; 
Взгляни с высот небесных рая 
На смертную борьбу 
Души, истерзанной мученьем 
Любви к тебе, о, сжалься 
И дух мой лаской, сожаленьем, 
Слезой твоей согрей!   
Ты плачешь! Ты! 
Что значат эти слезы? 
Не гонишь и жалеешь?   
Благодарю тебя! Красавица! Богиня! Ангел!

----------


## Lampada

http://kkre-25.narod.ru/gulyaev/uid.mp3   *Юношу, горько рыдая, ревнивая дева бранила;* К ней на плечо преклонен, юноша вдруг задремал.
Дева тотчас умолкла, сон его легкий лелея,
И улыбалась ему, тихие слезы лия.

----------


## Lampada

http://kkre-25.narod.ru/gulyaev/pri.mp3  http://rutube.ru/tracks/2652579.html?v= ... afd77448c4  
А. Пушкин *Признание* 
Я вас люблю - хоть я бешусь, 
Хоть это труд и стыд напрасный, 
И в этой глупости несчастной 
У ваших ног я признаюсь! 
Мне не к лицу и не по летам 
Пора, пора мне быть умней! 
Но узнаю по всем приметам 
Болезнь любви в душе моей: 
Без вас мне скучно, - я зеваю; 
При вас мне грустно, - я терплю; 
И, мочи нет, сказать желаю, 
Мой ангел, как я вас люблю! 
...

----------


## Lampada

*Светлана Осипова* -  *Туманский прав* Uploaded by spboovostok on Mar 4, 2011   
Музыка Александра Суханова. 
Tуманский прав, когда так верно вас
Сравнил он с радугой живою:
Вы милы, как она, для глаз
И как она пременчивы душою; 
И с розой сходны вы, блеснувшею весной:
Вы так же, как она, пред нами
Цветете пышною красой
И так же колетесь, бог с вами. 
Но более всего сравнение с ключом
Мне нравится — я рад ему сердечно:
Да, чисты вы, как он, и сердцем и умом,
И холодней его конечно. 
Сравненья прочие не столько хороши;
Поэт не виноват — сравненья неудобны.
Вы прелестью лица и прелестью души,
К несчастью, бесподобны. 
12 февраля 2011 года
Санкт-Петербург, КДЦ Московского района

----------


## Lampada

Published on May 20, 2012 by pustinnik50  
Запись с "Голубого огонька". 1 мая 1966 г.
 Музыка А. Рубинштейн     
Мой голос для тебя и ласковый, и томный
Тревожит позднее молчанье ночи тёмной.
Мой голос для тебя и ласковый, и томный
Тревожит позднее молчанье ночи тёмной. 
Близ ложа моего, близ ложа моего
Печальная свеча горит.
Мои стихи текут, сливаясь и журча,
Текут ручьи любви, полны тобой. 
Во тьме твои глаза блистают предо мною,
Во тьме твои глаза блистают предо мною,
Мне улыбаются, мне улыбаются,
И звуки слышу я, и звуки слышу я.
Слышу я:
"Мой друг, мой нежный друг, люблю, твоя".
"Мой друг, мой нежный друг,
Мой друг, мой нежный друг,
Люблю, твоя, люблю, твоя".

----------


## Lampada

Published on May 20, 2012 by pustinnik50   
Из телевизионной передачи "Кинопанорама". 30 декабря 1984г. 
У рояля - композитор Исаак Шварц.   *ПРИМЕТЫ*  
Я ехал к вам: живые сны
За мной вились толпой игривой,
И месяц с правой стороны
Сопровождал мой бег ретивый. 
Я ехал прочь: иные сны...
Душе влюбленной грустно было;
И месяц с левой стороны
Сопровождал меня уныло. 
Мечтанью вечному в тиши
Так предаемся мы, поэты;
Так суеверные приметы
Согласны с чувствами души.

----------


## Lampada

Published on May 20, 2012 by pustinnik50    
Из фильма-концерта "Поёт Бэла Руденко". 1962 г.
 У рояля - Лев Острин. Музыка С. Рахманинов

----------


## Lampada

Published on May 16, 2012 by pustinnik50   * Заклинание.* 
 Музыка А. Шапорин, слова A. Пушкин.
С персонального сайта Тамары Синявской: Муслим Магомаев - персональный сайт.

----------


## Lampada

Published on Apr 16, 2012 by AsjaRigik  
М.Глинка
 А.Пушкин 
Исполняет Денис Королёв  
Автор клипа Т.Лидина 
 Я здесь, Инезилья, я здесь, под окном,
Объята Севилья и мраком и сном. 
Исполнен отвагой, окутан плащом,
С гитарой и шпагой я здесь, под окном.
Я здесь, под окном. 
Ты спишь ли, гитарой тебя разбужу,
Проснётся ли старый, мечом уложу. 
Шёлковые петли к окошку привесь,
Что медлишь, что медлишь,
Уж нет ли соперника здесь.
Уж нет ли соперника здесь. 
Я здесь, Инезилья, я здесь, под окном,
Объята Севилья и мраком и сном. 
Исполнен отвагой, окутан плащом,
С гитарой и шпагой я здесь, под окном.
Я здесь, под окном.

----------


## Lampada

*Я помню чудное мгновенье...*      
Published on Jun 21, 2012 by  schetin    
I summon up that flash of wonder:
All of a sudden, you appeared 
As if an evanescent phantom,
As if a genius of appeal. 
In hopeless melancholy dullness,
In nuisances of noisy haste,
I heard so long your tender parlance
And dreamed about your dear traits. 
Years passed. A restless drive of blusters
Caused former dreams to dissipate,
And I forgot your tender parlance
Along with your angelic traits. 
Far, in the gloom of isolation,
My days were slowly dragging on,
Without a muse and inspiration,
Bereft of tears, and life, and love. 
At last, my spirit's being heartened:
And you show up to me again
As if an evanescent phantom,
As if an ultimate of grace. 
The heart is throbbing in elation,
And, as before, it's open now
Both to the muse and inspiration,
Along with life, and tears, and love.

----------


## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4reYAwABFIghttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mgd-UsvkISQ  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaogC3Cl3Qg       *Я пережил свои желанья,*
Я разлюбил свои мечты;
Остались мне одни страданья,
Плоды сердечной пустоты.  Под бурями судьбы жестокой
Увял цветущий мой венец —
Живу печальный, одинокой,
И жду: придет ли мой конец?  Так, поздним хладом пораженный,
Как бури слышен зимний свист,
Один — на ветке обнаженной
Трепещет запоздалый лист!.. 
_____________________  I have outlasted all desire,
My dreams and I have grown apart;
My grief alone is left entire,
The gleamings of an empty heart. 
The storms of ruthless dispensation
Have struck my flowery garland numb,
I live in lonely desolation
And wonder when my end will come. 
Thus on a naked tree-limb, blasted
By tardy winter's whistling chill,
A single leaf which has outlasted
Its season will be trembling still.

----------

